
Google Apps Down - antr
https://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=en&v=status
======
WestCoastJustin
Google has written some great incident reports in the past [1]. I look forward
to reading their war story on this event too ;)

[1] [http://googledevelopers.blogspot.ca/2013/05/google-api-
infra...](http://googledevelopers.blogspot.ca/2013/05/google-api-
infrastructure-outage_3.html)

